# 'i don't see an even stretch of cliffs here where the incline could go'



## Zestyjest (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok so i recently put my museum up on a cliff and I'm trying to place an incline(and yes, i am facing it) but everytime the sentence 'i don't see an even stretch of cliffs here where an incline could go' pops up, i unfortunately cannot send a photo because the files are too large but any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lucyhannahg (Dec 4, 2020)

there needs to be a 2x2 space on top of the cliff! if that is ? i know i tried to put  the stair RIGHT next to my museum at the time, then had to change it! c:


----------



## Zestyjest (Dec 4, 2020)

Ah ye, i do have a 2x2 space, but it just doesn't seem to work '


----------



## Mick (Dec 4, 2020)

Are you standing on top of the cliff when you're trying to place it?
If so, try it from the bottom, at least I think that's where you need to be


----------



## Zestyjest (Dec 4, 2020)

No, I'm not, I'm standing infront of it, I've done this multiple times before but this is the only time it's stopped working


----------



## Mick (Dec 4, 2020)

Ah that's weird! It does sound like it should work from your description... I wouldn't know what's wrong here without screenshots. The only other thing I can think of is that the top of the cliff would be too close to the museum, maybe, but I doubt that that's the case...


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 4, 2020)

The edges of cliffs can be cut in half, it's possible your 2x2 area is a 2x1.5 or even 1.5x1.5.

A screenshot would help.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Dec 4, 2020)

Ya, take a pick and send it in, I'm wondering if its too close to the museum myself.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Dec 4, 2020)

You might have to cut into the cliff slightly to place it? I’ve done that and it’s allowed me to before. (Just a 2x2 cut in)


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 5, 2020)

Do you just get a message that it can't be placed or can you try to place it first? I ask because when I have tried to place things and it won't let me is shows the spot that's the problem in red and you might be able to use the terraforming tool to fix it. I've had smooth out cliffs where I wanted to place a ramp.


----------



## OiGuessWho (Dec 5, 2020)

Is there something too near the ramp, at the bottom or the top?


----------

